# Ready to DM, just need players!



## DumbDorf (Oct 11, 2005)

Just Updated (12Dec.2005):

I've finally got a game put together. I'm 23 and live in the northern Virginia area. I've been DMing off and on for the past 4 years, and am looking for a group of mature, laid back individuals to fill the player slots in my game. It is a mid to high level homebrew game that promises a lot of action and as far as role playing, well that's up to you on how much you all want. The only draw back is that it has to be during the regular work week (Mon.-Fri.) after 2:30pm. And that the sessions can't be held at my place due to such a small living area and room mates. If anyone is interested send me an email at jessedills@yahoo.com. I plan on starting in january or whenever I get enough players. Look forward to hearing from some of you soon.

Jesse


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 22, 2005)

Jesse - I'm running a game. Drop me a line at kennon (dot) bauman (at) gmail.com if you'd like to know more. There's more information in my signature, just below this post. One warning - we're playing D20 Modern, not D&D.  It's still a fun game, I promise!

EDIT: In case it's not clear, you'd be joining a pre-existing group. 4-5 players, most of the time.


----------



## Tarondor (Oct 26, 2005)

Jesse:

I run a game in Chantilly and am possibly looking for another player or two.

Check out my site at: www.theeurth.com and then drop me a line at nolan [at] erols [dot] com.


----------



## attorneydc (Nov 18, 2005)

*Springfield, VA Game*

I'm running a long-time campaign using the 3.5 ruleset and set in Greyhawk.  If you're interested in hearing more.  Please e-mail me directly.  We meet weekends in Springfield, VA.

-- Jeff
attorneydc@yahoo.com


----------



## DumbDorf (Dec 12, 2005)

*Still need players...*

Just Updated the original post. There's got to be some people out there who are tired of playing hopeful games that end before even hitting 10th level! Anyhow, still waiting for those emails to come in.

jesse


----------

